
Google, Don't make me hate you - raverbashing
https://medium.com/@dsracoon/google-don-t-make-me-hate-you-f599de12dbf7
======
deanCommie
Uhh that's not Marshmallow behaviour. I think the top comment on the Google
ProductForums thread has the answer, it's a 3rd party app problem:
[https://productforums.google.com/forum/#!mydiscussions/nexus...](https://productforums.google.com/forum/#!mydiscussions/nexus/rb9LAD5gTi8)

~~~
scott_s
The rest of the thread disagrees with that assessment. (I don't know what's
going on either, but I expected to find clarity in that thread, but instead
found lots of people reporting this behavior. The original poster turned off
all third party apps, and reported it still happened.)

~~~
maxerickson
I have a Moto G with Marshmellow and don't get vibration/sound alerts.

~~~
fla
From my understanding, this only happens when you are near an open Wifi wich
has a 'login' page. (Like in hotels, airports etc..).

If memory serves, Android shows up this notification when it detects the http
are redirected to a login page.

I suppose it can get really annoying if you have many of these around you on
daily basis.

~~~
kuschku
In Germany, until a few weeks ago, we had the concept of Störerhaftung: Unless
you could prove that all users of your WiFi were educated by you about
pirating and co, YOU were liable for their actions.

So, every single WiFi had login pages. Everywhere.

And many cities have full WiFi in the downtown area.

Wherever you go, every few meters, a new hotspot, a new login page, a new
vibration.

I just turned all WiFi stuff off.

~~~
fla
That sounds as stupid as the Accept cookies popup.

Politics and internet...

~~~
guitarbill
Ironically, these still show up even if you block all cookies from being set
in your browser. Worse, some terrible implementations use cookies to store
your consent... so if you block all cookies, the popups keep coming.

~~~
Nadya
I have to build these on occasion when working with UK clients. How do you
suggest a better implementation to not ask again? If you click "don't store my
cookies" and I _don 't store your cookies_ how do I know not to alert you
again? If you clear your own cookies - how do I know you've visited before? My
cookie isn't there anymore.

Is it terrible UX? Sure. But law is law and it's a law with the "right idea"
(some people are unaware they are being tracked online through cookies!) but
"wrong way to go around it". More frustrating than privacy focused as it only
serves to irritate those who care about their privacy.

------
thrownaway2424
The idea that anyone would ever want to be notified of open wifi networks is
bizarre to me. Wherever I go there will be hundreds or thousands of such
networks. This might have made sense in 2001 when wifi was novel and rare, but
it makes no sense today.

~~~
izacus
Open wifi notification can be easily disabled in wifi settings since android
4.0. He's talking about the captcha login prompt (which on iOS was even more
annoying because it opens modal window immediately).

~~~
thrownaway2424
Yeah but he's not talking about that, right? The captive portal stuff only
pops up if you actually joined the network. Does his phone automatically try
to join open wifi networks?

------
spacehunt
Apparently fixed:

[https://github.com/android/platform_frameworks_base/commit/4...](https://github.com/android/platform_frameworks_base/commit/46d50b708de20e2a26a61ba516c524841b4e11dc)

------
recursive
It seems odd to me to leave wifi turned on if I'm not planning on using it. I
keep all my phone services off unless I'm using them for something. In my
imagination, this prolongs the hilariously short battery life of modern smart
phones.

~~~
com2kid
If you are setup to automatically connect to known Wi-Fi networks, and you
often times are able to, it can actually result in large battery savings.

Transferring data over Wi-Fi is more efficient than going over a cell network.
With how many network services exist on phones now days, your phone can spend
a lot of time doing network transmissions. Wi-Fi is more efficient for this,
thus the savings.

You can see this in good cell phone reviews, they'll have a battery life test
for Wi-Fi web browsing and another one for 4G web browsing, the Wi-Fi test
will demonstrate a much better battery life.

Another way to think about it, is if you are in an office building that
doesn't have cellular antennas places throughout it, then to connect to the
cell network your signal has to get through the building material. If there is
Wi-Fi available, odds are those antennas are close by and easily reached.

(Of course really noisy Wi-Fi environments can change the math on all this,
but I do not know by how much.)

~~~
syrrim
Naturally, it's even cheaper on battery life to turn off both data AND wifi,
leaving your device not connecting to anything.

~~~
xbmcuser
Why use a smartphone then just get a normal phone will last a wrek

------
Oletros
I had a Nexus 5 and I have a LG G4, both with Marshmallow and none of both had
this behaviour

------
PeterWhittaker
If you generally enjoy Android, I wish you luck with this, I really do.
Hopefully this will not be your straw, your thousandth cut. I hit mine a few
months ago.

I used to enjoy my Android phone (well, phones, Captivate, S3, S4, Moto G 4G,
one or two others?) but the nits and burrs and expectancy violations and
overall UX inconsistencies and flaws just grew to be too much for me.

This past December, I switched to an iPhone. I have never been this happy with
a device, ever (I vaguely remember really liking my 19" monochrome X terminal
- NCD? - back in the day, and one or two others, but nothing compares to my
iPhone in terms of elegance, simplicity, ease of use, and integration).

Some backstory may be important: When I started on Android, I had Ubuntu on an
HP laptop. Used to love it. One day, after 7 or 8 years of Ubuntu
\\([A-Z]\\)\1 releases, the nits, etc., and especially Canonical dumbing
things down and making it harder and harder for me to have the UX I enjoyed...
all these things overcame my love of the platform and I switched to a Macbook
Air (I had bought Airs for my wife and daughter in the two precious years and
had become envious of their UX - when I would assist them, I would miss the
trackpad, among other things, back at my HP).

Within an hour of purchase, I was back to being highly productive, being
assisted by my computer, instead of fighting it to get things done.

I maintained a mixed Android phone and Mac computer environment for another
few years, until I finally had enough. The myriad minor flaws of the Google UX
did me in.

Google does OK. But that's it. They do OK. Only just OK. They simply don't get
"complete UX", they leave too many shouldacouldawhydincha's.

I'm this close to abandoning gmail on my iPhone and moving to Outlook (!?!?!?
yes, this statement continues to boggle my mind - years ago it was poor
Outlook experience that motivated my move to Linux!!!) because I am tired of
having to go get my computer to do something that is super easy with gmail in
my browser but completely impossible with the gmail app....

I went so far as to go "all in" with iCloud and I could not be happier with
the UX. Seamless integration between the computer and the phone, tremendous
ease of use, a much better UX.

I don't miss Android, not at all. I miss one game that was Android-only and
super clean, that's it. I don't miss the platform.

If I do go Outlook, I bet I won't miss gmail at all either. Pains me to say
it, but there it is....

------
Shog9
All this hate for Android's crappy work-around, and none for the asinine UX
implemented by wifi providers that make such a work-around necessary in the
first place?

There's no good, universal solution here, short of never connecting to these
blights in the first place.

------
ac29
Just turn off "Network notification" (applies to public WiFi only) in the WiFi
preferences? Its an option that has been in Android since forever.

------
Arzh
Can you not turn off the auto-connect to open wifi, which I just can't see why
you would ever want to do that.

------
sergers
turn off wifi for location based services.

with wifi disabled but enabled for location services, it will try to matchup
up where you are based on history of location and local wifi SSIDs.

------
hartator
I wonder why the OP doesn't disable wifi?

I guess that can be annoying if he does need wifi home or at work.

------
tromp
"Every time a bus passes through me"

Maybe a vibrating phone is not his biggest problem...

~~~
maxerickson
The classy way to make fun of the error would be to do it in Portuguese.

